# Rendered Speculation: Audi A3 allroad Cool But Unlikely



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

You might remember Theophilus Chin from previous render posts we've made. Chin posts his work on his blog (linked below) and even publishes some in major magazines. One of his latest creations is the above very mildly facelifted 2011 A3 Sportback converted to theoretical allroad spec. 

*So what do we think?*
It's a cool idea of an interesting production variant of the A3. However, the A3 is nearing the end of its production cycle and it is too late for consideration this time around. That's not to say Audi wouldn't consider an allroad option for the next-gen MQB-based A3 but that will be several years.

As for the renders, Chin is always good for great detail work. These are no different, though we'd suggest he also go for the bar-less chrome grille found on A4 and A6 allroads. 

See more angles after the jump. Thanks Theophilus Chin (via Twitter) for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------



## siluo (Jun 4, 2010)

Last alexander wang boots 2010 Minute Specials! These daily and weekly rental car rates are only available for a limited time at participating National locations. Last Minute Specials are rental-car discounts that are available with as little as one hour advance reservation notice. alexander wang boots sale Check here weekly for a car rental deal.Nationalcar.com is the only source for the guaranteed lowest National Car Rental rates for daily and weekly business rental car specials, one-way car rental, and for leisure alexander wang for sale vacation travel. Our simple, secure, and easy online car reservation process makes car rental quick and easy for worldwide car reservation and car rental rate. The Government today announced the establishment of a new standalone Environmental Protection Authority to perform environmental regulatory alexander wang handbags functions, Minister for the Environment Nick Smith said.The rover Opportunity has surpassed the record for longest time spent working on Mars: 6 years, 116 days, and counting.cheap alexander wang handbags Help EARTH University achieve their goal of planting one million trees on Saturday, June 5, World Environment Day.The reported success of a 13-year-old climbing Everest with his dad sparks a debate in the adventure world.With spiky hair, no nipples, and a four-headed penis, buy alexander wang handbags the egg-laying long-beaked echidna might be the world's weirdest mammal yjh.


----------

